# Can i hook up these speakers to my Reciever?



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Can i hook up these speakers to my Reciever?

heres the speakers:

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-70-Watt-Surround-Speaker-System/dp/B0002XJAKG


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, just not to the speaker posts. You'll have to use the headphone jack or if your receiver has "Pre-out" plugs you could probably use them. You'll need a RCA to mini-headphone cable, available everywhere.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

ty for the reply would there be a way to do it with a coaxial or optical cable?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

No, I don't beleive that there's input for any external source except through the headphone jacks.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

thanks again, do you know if the sub woofer to this system (http://www.factoryprices4u.com/hta4100.html) connects via a rca cable through a pre-out, or via a speaker wire? i cant seem to find any info on it


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

That sub has connections for both low level (pre-out or sub-out) as well as speaker level inputs.


----------

